# PE MDM CBT Prep Advice



## LostSage (Mar 8, 2022)

Been lurking around on Reddit and it seems like the PPI hub isn’t as tailored to the CBT test as it was for the pen and paper? I’m currently utilizing the hard copy MERM to refresh my knowledge in MDM. After that I was going to get PPI and use that for exam practice until close to exam day when I would do the official practice exam. Does anybody have suggestions as to whether I should use PPI for practice problems or should I use other sources like Engineering Pro guide? I’ve read nothing but positive things about them


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 9, 2022)

The practice problems in PPI will still be helpful, IMO. They are typically harder than what you will encounter on the exam, but they are good for test prep.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 6, 2022)

I think the book "6 minute" problems/solution books are more similar to the NCEES problems than the problems in the MERM. At least they were when I took the pencil and paper exam a few years ago. So you might want to consider purchasing those. 





Amazon.com: PPI Machine Design and Materials Six-Minute Problems – Comprehensive Practice for the NCEES PE Mechanical Machine Design & Materials Exam: 9781591265511: Cooke PE, Harriet G.: Books


Amazon.com: PPI Machine Design and Materials Six-Minute Problems – Comprehensive Practice for the NCEES PE Mechanical Machine Design & Materials Exam: 9781591265511: Cooke PE, Harriet G.: Books



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems, 2nd Ed: 9781591261438: Cooke PE, Harriet G.: Books


Amazon.com: Six-Minute Solutions for Mechanical PE Exam Mechanical Systems and Materials Problems, 2nd Ed: 9781591261438: Cooke PE, Harriet G.: Books



www.amazon.com





Also I'd recommend downloading the official NCEES exam reference and only using that when doing practice problems since that's all you'll have access to during the exam.


----------

